# wallpaper iPod



## darkniko (21 Mars 2006)

bonsoir, comment peut on faire des fonds d'écrans comme les image pour iPod?


----------



## ultra' (21 Mars 2006)

Tu peux regarder ce tutoriel =>http://frenchstudio.net/index.php?2005/12/26/78-ipod-tutorial


----------



## darkniko (27 Mars 2006)

Merci pour les tuto, sont très éxpliquatif mais après avoir fait une selection avec pen-tool pour un détourage, je n'arrive pas à copier la séléction avec l'image, j'ai juste le contour quand je fait copier, et l'interieur est blanc. La solution   Merci


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

quand t'as détouré le personnage, tu fais clique-droit, puis, "make selection"... là, tu vois si il faut intervertir la sélection ou pas ("pomme"+"shift"+"i")... tu te places sur le bon calque, & SEULEMENT là que tu copies 
bonne continuation


----------



## angel heart (30 Décembre 2006)

le lien est down quelqu'un connait une solution


----------



## ultra' (2 Janvier 2007)

http://frenchstudio.net/site/?page_id=10


----------

